# Cùng tham khảo cách sắp xếp khoa học của căn hộ 25m2



## victorianga (4/1/22)

Cùng tham khảo cách sắp xếp khoa học của căn hộ 25m2 Dù diện tích chỉ 25m² nhưng với sự sắp xếp thông minh, căn hộ này vẫn sở hữu đến hai giường ngủ với lối bài trí đẹp mắt. Căn hộ dưới đây có diện tích chỉ vỏn vẹn 25m² với một tầng chính và một tầng lửng. Nhờ sự bài trí khéo léo, không gian nhà mẫu Aqua City Novaland này trông có vẻ rộng rãi hơn nhiều so với diện tích thực. Thậm chí, nó còn sở hữu đến 2 giường ngủ riêng biệt. Tầng một là không gian kết hợp giữa bếp và phòng khách. Bước vào nhà, thay vì sự ngột ngạt của không gian nhỏ, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự thoáng đãng do có khung cửa sổ lớn. Để tận dụng lượng ánh sáng tự nhiên, chủ nhà đã bài trí ở đây một bộ bàn ghế đọc sách xinh xắn theo phong cách tối giản. Một phần tường được thay bằng chất liệu kính nhằm mang ánh sáng tự nhiên đến cho căn hộ nhỏ Aqua City đảo Phượng Hoàng ở đâu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do không gian nhà nhỏ, chủ nhà hạn chế sử dụng nhiều nội thất, và chỉ sử dụng loại nội thất đa năng để tiết kiệm diện tích. Ta có thể thấy, bếp và phòng khách được nối liền bằng hệ thống nội thất gỗ liên hoàn được đặt đóng theo đúng kích cỡ của ngôi nhà. Không những thế, chiếc tủ có nhiều ngăn kéo vừa tăng khả năng lưu trữ vừa giúp"giấu đồ" hiệu quả. Màu sáng tự nhiên đã góp phần làm giảm sự nặng nề vốn có của đồ gỗ. Tất cả những đồ đạc cần thiết của bếp và phòng khách đều được giấu gọn gàng trong khối tủ liên hoàn. Bồn rửa và bếp làm bằng chất liệu thép sạch sẽ, dễ lau chùi được đặt trên bề mặt của khối tủ gỗ. Phần dưới của bồn rửa cũng được tận dụng để lưu trữ đồ đạc. Chủ nhân của căn hộ đã dựa vào độ rộng - hẹp mà của các ngăn để lưu trữ đồ đạc hợp lý. Đặc biệt kiểu ngăn kéo trượt cũng được sử dụng để tận dụng được tối đa khả năng lưu trữ của khối tủ. Căn cứ vào diện tích từng ngăn tủ mà chủ nhân bố trí đồ đạc hợp lý. Dạng tủ trượt cũng được sử dụng để tăng cường khả năng lưu trữ. Để bức tường trắng không bị đơn điệu, chủ nhân căn hộ đã sử dụng nội thất màu đỏ, tạo điểm nhấn và thu hút hơn. Những đồ dùng màu đỏ chính là điểm nhấn đẹp mắt cho phòng khách. Cũng do diện tích khiên tốn, chủ nhà không sử dụng sofa thông thường mà sử dụng loại sofa giường để có thể thêm chỗ nghỉ lại cho bạn bè đến chơi. Dù chiếm khá nhiều diện tích nhưng màu be sáng đã phần nào làm giảm sự cồng kềnh của món nội thất này. Chiếc sofa giường này còn là nơi nghỉ lại của khách khi đến chơi nhà. Phần chuyển tiếp lên gác lửng cũng được bố trí khá duyên dáng với cầu thang xoắn ốc. Đối với những không gian nhỏ, đây quả là dạng cầu thang tiết kiệm diện tích vô cùng hiệu quả. Cầu thang xoắn ốc tiết kiệm diện tích. Gác lửng tầng 2 có diện tích nhỏ xinh và được bài trí có phần nam tính hơn với màu sẫm của tường và giường ngủ. Tuy nhiên một lần nữa, khoảng tường kính lớn lại phát huy tác dụng "cứu cánh" giúp căn phòng nhỏ không bị tối. Phòng ngủ trên tầng 2 được bài trí đơn giản và nam tính. Thêm vào đó, miếng chặn cầu thang được làm bằng chất liệu kính vừa tạo được sự liên kết giữa các không gian nhà mà vẫn đảm bảo được sự an toàn cho chủ nhân đánh giá Aqua City. Chặn cầu thang lửng bằng kính giúp phòng ngủ tại gác không bị bí. Do diện tích nhỏ hẹp, nên phòng tắm chỉ chiếm một diện tích khá nhỏ, chỉ vừa đủ để bố trí một bồn tắm đứng và một nhà vệ sinh. Nhà vệ sinh nhỏ với các chức năng cơ bản nhất.


----------

